# ab powerflex 70 drive



## babe (Feb 20, 2014)

As for speed of the motor i want to control with a simple 10k pot. At laboratory, there are controllogix l63, powerflex that i need...









And, there is stratix 8000, it communicates plc with powerflex 70 drive.










So, i want to vary +- 10 V with pot:










when i looked to powerflex sheet, connection seems like this:









but there is another configuration as:









So, i want to use PLC analog input, analog output modules, and connect the wire coming from the middle of the pot to an analog input module, and communicate with powerflex to turn on motor by ethernet communication....
I need to use 2 wires for the pot's other two ends, which pins of module can i use? And, how will be my total configuration of wiring?

my motor specifications is as below:









Can anyone tell me the things that i need to do for this simple step? especially the forum users who used powerflex 70 before?

And, a mov add-on instruction is enough for main program code? and which controller tags should i use now?

I hope i could express my matter. Thanks.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

What is the PLC in this? If it is a CompactLogix or ControlLogix, you can make it control the drive speed directly via the Ethernet connection, no need to use the analog output of the PLC to connect to the analog input of the drive.

Oh sorry, just saw it is an L63 PLC. So you will just wire your pot to the PLC analog input, then in your Logix program, you can pump that value directly into the internal drive memory location that correonds to the Speed Command, and tell the drive that the speed command is via the comm card.


----------



## babe (Feb 20, 2014)

JRaef said:


> What is the PLC in this? If it is a CompactLogix or ControlLogix, you can make it control the drive speed directly via the Ethernet connection, no need to use the analog output of the PLC to connect to the analog input of the drive.
> 
> Oh sorry, just saw it is an L63 PLC. So you will just wire your pot to the PLC analog input, then in your Logix program, you can pump that value directly into the internal drive memory location that correonds to the Speed Command, and tell the drive that the speed command is via the comm card.


yeah, l63 controllogix.... thank you for reply.... sure, i need to use analog input... i can connect the cable at the middle to analog input.... and other ends to supply voltage from plc.... when i tell the drive "speed command is via the comm card" will the speed of motor change when i varied pot? 

And anyone knows that speed command select number for powerflex 70 ac drive? Will i pump that value within add-on instruction 'mov' ?


----------

